

Google Map Maker University Mapping Contest for the US and Canada - jmau5
https://sites.google.com/site/mapyourworldcommunity/competition/2012-us-ca-universities

======
ZeroGravitas
Or just contribute to OpenStreetMap so that anyone and everyone can use the
data, like these universities already have:

UCL: <http://osm.org/go/euu4P5k~n->

Wake Forest Univerity
[http://bestofosm.org/?type=mapnik&lon=-80.27799&lat=...](http://bestofosm.org/?type=mapnik&lon=-80.27799&lat=36.13376&zoom=17)

University of Maryland:
[http://bestofosm.org/?type=mapnik&lon=-76.94250&lat=...](http://bestofosm.org/?type=mapnik&lon=-76.94250&lat=38.98770&zoom=16)

~~~
jmau5
The point of the competition is that correct edits will, in fact, be
integrated into Google Maps.

